# Novo Dust Bowl?



## Agreste (30 Dez 2012 às 18:35)

Estaremos a caminho do próximo Dust Bowl?

O Dust Bowl contém também outras variáveis como a rápida mecanização da agricultura, a monocultura extensiva em si mas a ultima entrada no blog de Jeff Masters levanta a questão. A seca é das mais severas dos últimos 100 anos, o nível do mississipi quase não permite navegação...

http://www.wunderground.com/blog/JeffMasters/article.html

http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/1936_North_American_heat_wave


----------

